# alternative to baiting on a WMA



## Gamikatsu (Nov 18, 2011)

so baiting is illegal on WMA's... are thier any loopholes to the Bait VS attractant grey zone... like liquid Cmere deer sprayed on existing food sources etc... whats legal and whats not?


----------



## gunsaler111 (Nov 19, 2011)

Heres what one told me....if they cant see it,it aint illegal. Deer cain,or anything that dissolves.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 19, 2011)

You are not allowed to bait on WMAs.  There are no loopholes.  Whether you can see it or not it's still bait and not allowed.  Including Deer Cain.  Your only alternative is to scout/lay down the leg work.  Read the rule book.  It's alot better than asking for advice on the internet.  Where you WILL get bad advice.


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Nov 23, 2011)

but  ain't  tinks  69  spayed  on a cotton ball hangin on a limb   30 yards from you stand  bait ? just sayin!!


----------



## bigpig (Nov 24, 2011)

Game worsen told me if they can't see it it isn't illegal. Deer gain black manic any of that wince desoved u can hunt over. If there is any powder there it is bate. Deer don't use the mineral licks much this time of year anyway so I would find natural food.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 24, 2011)

So,  Salt and all the junk sold in bags and plastic milk jugs are legal on a WMA's as long as the substance dissolves into the soil?  OK.  Good luck with that.  If the substance is not natural to the environment or an extract from deer.  You are baiting.  As I already said, the internet and this forum is not the place to ask for advice.


----------



## JimDraper (Nov 24, 2011)

I think what he is saying is that if it is already dissolved then you can hunt there because it is already gone.


----------



## JimDraper (Nov 24, 2011)

C,mere deer if the spay would be pretty hard to tell anyhow


----------



## Milkman (Nov 24, 2011)

Gamikatsu said:


> so baiting is illegal on WMA's... are thier any loopholes to the Bait VS attractant grey zone... like liquid Cmere deer sprayed on existing food sources etc... whats legal and whats not?



I think the first 6 words of your post answer your question.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Nov 24, 2011)

Bait is considered anything they can consume..Attractants are just something that would draw them in like Buck Bombs,ETC..Should narrow it down for you.


----------

